# Changing the Tivo default IR Channel



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 16, 2008)

This is a rather unusual request but I need to know if there is a way to change the default IR channel for the tivo box/remote (I have a UK Thomson Scienium)?
The reason I ask is that I have a conflict with a Wharfedale ipod Ibar which I am using for my TV. The iBar and Tivo appear to be on the same IR channel and if I change the volume on the iBar the tivo does odd things and conversley if I change channel with the Tivo remote the volume on the ibar goes up or down. 
There does not appear to be any way of changing the Wharfedale so I was hoping there was a way of changing the settings on the Tivo and for the remote to learn the new channel????

Regards
Fozzie


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes. At least, I know there's a way to change the Tivo and Remote to another channel, to allow for a second Tivo in the same room set to another channel so the respective remotes only control their specific units. Not sure if this will help you and, to be honest, I can't remember how to do it anyway.

Page 103 of the User Guide explains how to do this. However, if you don't have one anymore....

_Assigning Remote Controls_
To assign the Remote Controls:
1 If you have two TiVo Recorders, cover the IR window of the second Recorder (this is the window on the centre of the front panel).
2 Point the first Remote Control at the first Recorder and press the TiVo button.
3 Choose Messages and Setup, then System Information. Press the DOWN arrow until you see the item Remote Address.
4 Cover the end of the Remote Control with your hand to shield the IR Emitter. Press and hold the TiVo and PAUSE buttons simultaneously for about three seconds, until the Remotes LED illuminates. Release the buttons.
5 Point the Remote at the Recorder and enter any number between 1 and 9 using the number keys on the Remote Control. This sets the code for this Remote Control. Now press the RIGHT arrow. This sets the same code on the Recorder. You will see the Remote Address updated on the screen. Now this Remote Control will control only this Recorder.
6 Repeat steps 1 to 7 for the second Recorder and associated Remote Control. Be sure to assign a unique number to each Remote Control.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 16, 2008)

Many thanks Carl,
I will try your suggestion which looks like it may well do the trick.
regards
Fozzie


----------

